# Strōma Explained



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 7, 2020)

No good thread about it.So i did a bit of research and here it is

The *stroma of the iris* is a* fibrovascular layer of tissue*. It is the upper layer of two in the iris.*
In dark eyes, the stroma often contains pigement granules. Blue eyes and the eyes of albinos, however, lack pigment. *



> *“The fundamental principle is that under every brown eye is a blue eye,” Dr. Gregg Homer told CNN, back in 2015,* adding that there is no actual blue pigmentation in the eye. *“The only difference between a brown eye and a blue eye is this very thin layer of pigment on the surface. If you take that pigment away, then the light can enter the stroma* – *the little fibers that look like bicycle spokes in a light eye – and when the light scatters it only reflects back the shortest wavelengths, and that’s the blue end of the spectrum.” *





> *
> The laser treatment disrupts the fragile layer of pigment on the iris, which causes the body to start removing the tissue naturally. While the procedure itself only takes around 20 seconds, the blue eyes do not emerge for several weeks, as the body can only gradually release the pigment.
> 
> “It’s difficult to work out a way to injure someone with this laser because the energy is so low,” Homer said. *The laser only treats the iris and does not enter any part of the eye where the nerves affecting the vision are located.











New Laser Surgery Lets You Change Eye Color from Brown to Blue in Only 20 Seconds


Stroma Medical has developed a new laser procedure that can change people's eye color from brown to blue in just 20 seconds.




www.odditycentral.com












> Spoiler: For contacts coper
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *During the procedure, a frequency-doubled Nd:YAG laser (532nm wavelength) is used to raise and lower the temperature of the anterior iris pigment a total of 15 times over a period of 30 seconds. The photothermolysis process initiated by the laser treatment stimulates the anterior iris pigment*, and cytokine and macrophage responses to the treatment r*esult in pigment removal through the vasculature, revealing the underlying gray stromal fibers of the iris*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *EARLY RESULTS*
> Significant laboratory and animal testing was completed prior to the first-in-human trial of this technology. *To date, 10 years of animal data and six years of human data have demonstrated the safety and effectiveness of the Strōma procedure.*
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> US clinical trials of this technology are planned. In the meantime, *there is strong evidence from animal and international human studies to suggest that the Strōma treatment can safely, effectively, and permanently change iris color.*











Permanent Iris Color Change - Modern Aesthetics


Evaluation is ongoing for a laser treatment that can be completed noninvasively in less than one minute; 10 years of animal data and six years of human data document safety and efficacy.




modernaesthetics.com


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 7, 2020)

sticky this @Lorsss


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 7, 2020)

If you are at the roping point try this and if this fail just rope


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 7, 2020)

by the time this comes out I will be 30


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 7, 2020)

Maxillacel said:


> by the time this comes out I will be 30


sad


----------



## middayshowers (Jan 7, 2020)

stroma is the most legit thing ngl. The **only** real safety concern is that releasing the pigment could cause some kind of glaucoma due to increasing eye pressure, but I feel that would've been found out by now in this stage of clinical testing 

more information on their site as well: http://www.stromamedical.com/

for fellow browneyedcels this could ascend us


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 7, 2020)

Note: You’ll be required to have several treatments if you want to go from dark brown to light blue. The waiting period between each treatment is a month so if you need let’s say 5 treatments to get your desired result, you’ll have to wait five months in total. 
Of course the amount of time and treatments it’ll take achieve a light blue eye color depends on how dark your eyes were to begin with.

I made sure to ask them on their Facebook page whether the price of treatment would get reduced, since you’ll need multiple (initially it was said it would only take one) and they replied saying they might offer the treatments in packages to reduce the cost or they’ll just lower the price of them.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 7, 2020)

middayshowers said:


> stroma is the most legit thing ngl. The **only** real safety concern is that releasing the pigment could cause some kind of glaucoma due to increasing eye pressure


people with colored eyes would all be suffering from glaucoma if pigmentation was an important


----------



## middayshowers (Jan 7, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> people with colored eyes would all be suffering from glaucoma if pigmentation was an important


no I'm not saying that no pigmentation causes glaucoma, I'm saying the release of pigmentation may increase eye pressure to some extent which could cause galucoma. However at this point there's a 99%+ chance that this would not occur and it is actually safe


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 7, 2020)

middayshowers said:


> stroma is the most legit thing ngl. The **only** real safety concern is that releasing the pigment could cause some kind of glaucoma due to increasing eye pressure, but I feel that would've been found out by now in this stage of clinical testing
> 
> more information on their site as well: http://www.stromamedical.com/
> 
> for fellow browneyedcels this could ascend us


Yup, as of right now that’s the only real safety concern but I believe no patient has shown any signs of elevated eye pressure and Stroma Medical claims ”the particles released by the process are too fine to cause glaucoma”. They’ve 
also made sure to increase the number of treatments it takes to go from brown to blue in order to reduce the risks of developing glaucoma.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 7, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Note: You’ll be required to have several treatments if you want to go from dark brown to light blue. The waiting period between each treatment is a month so if you need let’s say 5 treatments to get your desired result, you’ll have to wait five months in total.
> Of course the amount of time and treatments it’ll take achieve a light blue eye color depends on how dark your eyes were to begin with.
> 
> I made sure to ask them on their Facebook page whether the price of treatment would get reduced, since you’ll need multiple (initially it was said it would only take one) and they replied saying they might offer the treatments in packages to reduce the cost or they’ll just lower the price of them.


yes it would taken multiple visits depending on your pigmentation and it would take a period of 1-2 month to get the result


> During the first-in-human evaluation of the procedure, conducted in November 2018 at two sites in Central America, 14 patients in Costa Rica and 20 patients in Panama received treatment in only a pie-shaped portion of the iris equivalent to 3 or 4 clock hours


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 7, 2020)

Given my eyes are hazel, would they be guaranteed to become green if I get stroma?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 7, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> Given my eyes are hazel, would they be guaranteed to become green if I get stroma?


given that pigment exist then they would if not then you'll remain a hazel-cel


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 7, 2020)

Isn't stroma basically the same as neweyes that already operates in Spain?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 7, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Isn't stroma basically the same as neweyes that already operates in Spain?


looked it up, it's pretty simila.However,,one thing i noticed is that the after result is different.
I suppose this method doesnt fully remove the pigmentation


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 7, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> yes it would taken multiple visits depending on your pigmentation and it would take a period of 1-2 month to get the result


That's still fairly significant. To be honest I'd be happy with a result like that. It says "3-4 clock hours". I wonder how long each session is and the number of sessions required to have those results.

I'm realistic about this and personally I'd be content if my eyes were lightened even a little bit. Dark brown eyes ain't aesthetic unless the light is shining on them from the _right_ angle. Which never happens in real life.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 7, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> That's still fairly significant. To be honest I'd be happy with a result like that.


same


----------



## Julian (Jan 7, 2020)

blue eyes would halo9 me hard as fuck how much is this procedure lol and is it available at 18


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 7, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> The waiting period between each treatment is a month so if you need let’s say 5 treatments to get your desired result, you’ll have to wait five months in total.


That really increases the cost. It's going to cost me more traveling to/from their clinic than the actual operation I bet.


middayshowers said:


> stroma is the most legit thing ngl. The **only** real safety concern is that releasing the pigment could cause some kind of glaucoma due to increasing eye pressure, but I feel that would've been found out by now in this stage of clinical testing
> 
> more information on their site as well: http://www.stromamedical.com/
> 
> for fellow browneyedcels this could ascend us


I wonder the long-term implications of zapping the melanin in the iris. Certain types of eye-related cancers and macular degeneration is found at a much higher rate in those with light colored eyes. 

I'll still get the operation regardless.


----------



## Rift (Jan 7, 2020)

when will this shit come out ffs. I’ll be 30 by the time this shit comes out at this rate


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Jan 7, 2020)

Just risk blindness theory


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jan 7, 2020)

I have almost black dark brown peasant eyes but if i get full blue I will have to photoshop all my pics and cut off my family jfl. Also if i marry a light eyed sloot and pop out a kid he's gonna have brown eyes and I'll get exposed.

I'm only gonna get 2 out of the 5 treatments so my eyes will be less dark but the contrast will still halo.

I will go from this subhuman 






to Natalie portman gold eyes


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 7, 2020)

https://incels.is/threads/normie-attempts-to-get-a-blue-eyes-halo-and-goes-blind.118322/
Is the treatment in this topic I linked and the topic I'm posting in the same?

EDIT: Blue eye contacts are the way to go for me though


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jan 7, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> I have almost black dark brown peasant eyes but if i get full blue I will have to photoshop all my pics and cut off my family jfl. Also if i marry a light eyed sloot and pop out a kid he's gonna have brown eyes and I'll get exposed.
> 
> I'm only gonna get 2 out of the 5 treatments so my eyes will be less dark but the contrast will still halo.
> 
> ...


Thinking the same ngl or maybe hazel, blue eyes is too sus.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Jan 7, 2020)

Where is @chadpreetinthemaking ?


----------



## Rift (Jan 7, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> https://incels.is/threads/normie-attempts-to-get-a-blue-eyes-halo-and-goes-blind.118322/
> Is the treatment in this topic I linked and the topic I'm posting in the same?
> 
> EDIT: Blue eye contacts are the way to go for me though


What’s the best type of colored contacts bought some from eye candy and they’re legit dog shit


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 7, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> What’s the best type of colored contacts bought some from eye candy and they’re legit dog shit


desio seems legit


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jan 7, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Thinking the same ngl or maybe hazel, blue eyes is too sus.


indeed jus wont work even tho it'll look good


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 7, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> What’s the best type of colored contacts bought some from eye candy and they’re legit dog shit



I'm hazel eyed and I used these:









INNOCENT WHITE


More than a White contact lens for magnetic blue eyes.Myopia, hyperopia and toric lenses for astigmatism. Free lens case included with each quarterly lens box ordered




www.desiolens.com





They legit work and make my eyes blues.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 7, 2020)

Light green eyes are unmoggable i want them so bad fuarkk


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 7, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Where is @chadpreetinthemaking ?


Good thread tbh, cant wait to get this shit done in one eye


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 8, 2020)

Stroma is a shitty company with poor direction and it will likely never make it to market. The company is clearly being mismanaged.

Meanwhile, this technology has been available for YEARS in Spain under NewEyesLaser with numerous revisions to the technique and good results.

One member here had it done in Spain and was very happy with his results.
*
The only problem is if you have dark Asian/Indian/Black eyes it won't work yet.

The technology is not good enough to lighten these dark eyes ("Grade IV" as they call them) to adequate levels. 

Too much melanin - too hard to safely remove it all.*

So basically if you are a white person with brown eyes and want them to be blue, go to Spain.

If you are nonwhite and/or have black eyes, you will be waiting a while longer if you want to change them.

If you want specifically Stroma to do it for you, you will die waiting, since they're just running a crappy front to steal investor money. 






is stroma coming or is it just a meme







lookism.net






SixFootManlet said:


> Certain types of eye-related cancers and macular degeneration is found at a much higher rate in those with light-colored eyes.







@5foot8Paki won't work for dark-browncels


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 8, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> I wonder the long-term implications of zapping the melanin in the iris. Certain types of eye-related cancers and macular degeneration is found at a much higher rate in those with light colored eyes.
> 
> I'll still get the operation regardless.


Getting stroma will not increase your chances of developing eye-related cancers nor macular degeneration since it doesn’t increase your sensitivity to light which is the main reason people with light eyes have an increased risk for eye-related cancer.

*2. Does the STRŌMA® procedure increase sensitivity to light?*

“People with light eyes are typically more sensitive to light than people with dark eyes, but this is not because of the color of their eyes. People with light eyes have less pigment on the front surface of their irises, but they also have less pigment throughout their eyes, including less pigment protecting the retinas in the backs of their eyes. As a result, these eyes are more sensitive to light than the more heavily pigmented retinas of people with dark eyes. Our procedure does not remove pigment from or otherwise affect the retina, so it would not increase light sensitivity. This conclusion is supported by our clinical studies to date. None of our trial participants has reported an increase in light sensitivity.”


Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> *The only problem is if you have dark Asian/Indian/Black eyes it won't work yet.
> 
> The technology is not good enough to lighten these dark eyes ("Grade IV" as they call them) to adequate levels.
> 
> Too much melanin - too hard to safely remove it all.*


JFL. Stroma is able to safely remove the pigment from eyes regardless of your ethnic background. Just goes to show how much inferior that shady company from Spain is.
Here are some black patients which got a few treatments done by Stroma. Of course they’re not done yet. 












Swescension said:


> Just risk blindness theory


Except that you’re not. The Stroma laser treats only the iris. It does not enter the pupil or treat any portion of the inside of the eye, which is where important components of vision are located.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 8, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Stroma is a shitty company with poor direction and it will likely never make it to market. The company is clearly being mismanaged.
> 
> Meanwhile, this technology has been available for YEARS in Spain under NewEyesLaser with numerous revisions to the technique and good results.
> 
> ...


imagine copy pasting a shitty reply from lookism with *no source*


----------



## Soontm (Jan 8, 2020)

Fuck i Need this. Eye area is the Most Important factor to reach chad Level. So much guys will ascend here. Release that shit already !!


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 8, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> imagine copy pasting a shitty reply from lookism with *no source*


So...

you believe guys like





can go to the clinic and end up with



???































Alexanderr said:


>


That bitch is light skin.

Won't be the same for dark skins.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 8, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> So...
> 
> you believe guys like
> 
> ...


That’s so fucking retarded. The pigment in the eyes of a dark skinned black person isn’t any different from the pigment of a light skinned person. There’s just a bit more.
Which is why you’ll need *more *treatments in order to safely go from very dark brown to light blue but it’s not impossible.
Also, the first person in the first picture I showed looks very much like a dark skinned black person.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 9, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> I have almost black dark brown peasant eyes but if i get full blue I will have to photoshop all my pics and cut off my family jfl. Also if i marry a light eyed sloot and pop out a kid he's gonna have brown eyes and I'll get exposed.


>caring about 'being exposed'
Some of you have a really inflated sense of self-importance.

Some friends and family might shit talk about you for a while. But they'll get over it. And if they don't get over such a minor thing (after all _your _eye color doesn't affect them or your relationship with them) then you should've dropped them from your life anyway.


Dante1 said:


> imagine copy pasting a shitty reply from lookism with *no source*


Whenever you read a post that's anti-stroma always notice the race of the person who wrote it. 99% of the time it's a lily white guy. Like clockwork. They think we'll fall for their shitty anti-stroma propaganda.

Same shit whenever anyone says that eye color doesn't matter or that "b-b-b-but brown eyes are MASC bro!".


Alexanderr said:


> Here are some black patients which got a few treatments done by Stroma. Of course they’re not done yet.


Her new eye color is a massive improvement. Tbh I'll try out an in-between color like that first and then get more treatment for full-blue if I'm not happy.


----------



## Usum (Jan 9, 2020)

middayshowers said:


> no I'm not saying that no pigmentation causes glaucoma, I'm saying the release of pigmentation may increase eye pressure to some extent which could cause galucoma. However at this point there's a 99%+ chance that this would not occur and it is actually safe


Then drink distilled water for a while.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 9, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> I wonder how long each session is and the number of sessions required to have those results.


Each session for both eyes should take around two minutes or less. You’ll be a given a few medications around 20 minutes prior to the procedure and immediately after the procedure. 

As for how many sessions there’d be required to reach light blue... Well, based on the results they’ve shown, I’m guessing it should take perhaps 5-6 sessions to safely go from very dark brown to light blue. Of course, over time the number of treatments required could decrease as they refine their laser eye technology.


----------



## reddollars (Jan 9, 2020)

Redpill me when this shit is coming out I’m 19 how old will I be when it’s out ?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 9, 2020)

reddollars said:


> Redpill me when this shit is coming out I’m 19 how old will I be when it’s out ?


5 more years


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jan 9, 2020)

We'd need to be as lowkey as possible. This is the type of looksmaxxing method that would be highly effective and would hit mainstream media. Over if normies start doing this surgeey


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 9, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> We'd need to be as lowkey as possible. This is the type of looksmaxxing method that would be highly effective and would hit mainstream media. Over if normies start doing this surgeey


no way to keep it away from normies


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 9, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> We'd need to be as lowkey as possible. This is the type of looksmaxxing method that would be highly effective and would hit mainstream media. Over if normies start doing this surgeey


I can already see results of STRŌMA being all over Instagram once the procedure comes out.


reddollars said:


> Redpill me when this shit is coming out I’m 19 how old will I be when it’s out ?


Should come out when you’re still in your early twenties. So I’d say 5 more years maximum.


----------



## shibo (Jan 9, 2020)

when can the public get stroma procedures


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 9, 2020)

shibo said:


> when can the public get stroma procedures


information regarding that havent been disclosed


----------



## shibo (Jan 9, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> information regarding that havent been disclosed


fuark id sign up to be one of those testers to get blue eyes now. mine are dark brown


----------



## Lars (Jan 16, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I'm hazel eyed and I used these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you send a picture


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 16, 2020)

If I’ve got blue eyes can I do this once or twice to get to light blue? I’ve got normal blue and light brown hair while my brother color mogs me with light blue and dark brown hair


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 16, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> can you send a picture



























I hope these pics are good. It fucking hurt putting those contacts in. Basically I have hazel eyes, so they're not super dark. I'm not sure how well these lenses will help if you have dark brown eyes.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 16, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 231190
> 
> 
> View attachment 231192
> ...


Those look a tad intimidating and might put some people off.


Dante1 said:


> information regarding that havent been disclosed


I found a testimony of a supposed patient of STRŌMA. It’s probably anonymous due to STRŌMA’s strict privacy laws.








Will you change your eye colour, once Stroma Laser Eye surgery is available? What colour will you most likely opt for? Will you have the ...


Answer (1 of 2): A good question & not so often asked. I’ve already been a guinea pig in my country & i have only had one eye done so far & will have my other eye done in 4 weeks. It looks so amazing & the eyes colour change is very gradual & not so sudden, so you don’t even really notice the c...




www.quora.com


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 16, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Those look a tad intimidating and might put some people off.



I thought intimidating was a good thing. Like Jeremy Meeks


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 16, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I thought intimidating was a good thing. Like Jeremy Meeks











His and yours don’t really look the same. Yours look off putting, perhaps that’s because you can see a bit of brown trough the contact lens or because of the iris pattern of the contact.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 16, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 231272
> 
> View attachment 231273
> 
> His and yours don’t really look the same. Yours look off putting, perhaps that’s because you can see a bit of brown trough the contact lens or because of the iris pattern of the contact.



Shit you're right. Thing is I never used contact before this so the first time I used them I put them away without liquid then when I took one out it broke. So I only have one left anyway. I guess I won't be getting this color again.


----------



## Lars (Jan 17, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Shit you're right. Thing is I never used contact before this so the first time I used them I put them away without liquid then when I took one out it broke. So I only have one left anyway. I guess I won't be getting this color again.


thanks!  thinking of getting rebel grey
edit: Romantic Blue


----------

